# iPod et égaliseur



## Garulfo (23 Mai 2003)

Une p'tite question au sujet de l'égaliseur.

Est-ce que les réglages égaliseurs sélectionnés sur iTunes sont transférés sur l'iPod ? Si oui, fonctionnent t'ils automatiquement lorsque l'on met le lecteur mp3 en marche ?

En fait, ça fait 2 p'tites questions...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

je ne pense pas qu'ils soient transférés sur l'iPod. Il ne s'agit que de preferences de lecture qui n'affectent pas directement les fichiers des morceaux. Du moins il me semble...


----------

